# Mom's girl Brie passed last night



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's the email they sent...

Just wanted to let you know that we had to saygood-bye to Brie yesterday evening. You now
I told you about the staggering or loss of 
muscle control on her back quarters. There were
other things too recently - like not wanting milk,
coffee, or some of her other favorite things.
Then shortly after I had visited with the vet yesterday, 
got home and was doing a few things in the kitchen - she
came in with blood all over her mouth. It was a nose
bleed that got continually worse - to the point that she
was struggling to breathe. She did have advanced stages
of Cushing's Disease - and had a number of the symptoms 
associated with it. SHE WAS A WONDERFUL PET
and we thank you for bringing her to us to give us such joy.

I pulled that sweet girl out of a Houston shelter 11 or 12 years ago when I was visiting...she was a bigger dog than they wanted. They soon learned that she had an even bigger heart. 

She LOVED coffee & would stick her long nose down into their cups if left unattended...I will never forget that about her, among other quirks. 

Rip Brie...you will be missed greatly.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for you and your families loss of your dear pet Brie.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like quite a character! So sorry you lost her, but so glad you had such wonderful life together.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Brie sounds like she was a wonderful companion. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Ohhhh, that makes me teary eyed . So sorry for her loss, and your's as well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sorry!!! She sounds like a great dog. My old Max has Cushings too and we play a balancing act with his medication. One day we will lose him too.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and your mom's loss! It sounds like Brie had a very long, happy life.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for all of you. She sounds like a wonderful dog, she and all of you were blessed.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Keep Brie forever in your heart.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Rip


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My daughter's first dog Nana was a rescue dog,, part GSD, part who knows what. She lived a long happy life, never a bit of problem and very loving and protective of my daughter and then my second daughter when she was born. 

But there came a time when she could no longer get up off the floor and if she did, she would just as likely fall over again. When she began to lose her bowels in the house, her eyes and manner were so full of humiliation and shame that we knew her time had come. We had her put down with all of us around her. She was 15 years old. 

But it was so sad, especially for my daughter who had grown to adulthood with the same dog, so I know how your parents feel. Many hugs to them.


----------

